# PHASEPLANT!! Extremely late to the party on this one!



## James Spilling (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

There are entire threads full of admirers, maybe post it there?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

__





Phaseplant!!!!!!


Holy shit! I just got this synth. I decided to go subscription even though I hate subscriptions but at $10/month I can bury in some credit account and not even worry about it, and you get the new stuff as it comes out, I figured I'd try before I buy. So been fooling around with it tonight and...




vi-control.net


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 30, 2021)

Following @doctoremmet's advice, you might start here:





__





VI-CONTROL






vi-control.net


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

Very popular synth platform. I got a few kilohearts modules and looked into Phase Plant but something about it just didn't connect with me.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 30, 2021)

Kinda lame clickbait, TBH.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 30, 2021)

jneebz said:


> Kinda lame clickbait, TBH.


Seriously. Put the name of the subject in the subject, that's what it's for.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 30, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Seriously. Put the name of the subject in the subject, that's what it's for.


But that would lower the click rate to his YT channel


----------



## James Spilling (Nov 30, 2021)

Not meant to be clickbaity!...apologies.... just excited.... thanks Tapsa for the recommendation!
Title edited!


----------



## James Spilling (Nov 30, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Very popular synth platform. I got a few kilohearts modules and looked into Phase Plant but something about it just didn't connect with me.


Mark, what's your favourite synth?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

James Spilling said:


> Mark, what's your favourite synth?


My favourite synth is Generate, as it is a lot of fun and easy to get great sounds. It isn't a power synth or can do a million things. 

Omnisphere is my choice as a power synth, but I am trying to get into Reaktor more recently but it is a bit too deep. I find Pigments easier to work with, and when on sale for $69 (you only need to own 1 Aruria item to get it for that price even a previous freebie works) it is one of the best bang for bucks around.


----------



## James Spilling (Nov 30, 2021)

Pigments does look interesting. Omnisphere has always been on my radar and is still very much on my wish list when feeling a little more flush!


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

James Spilling said:


> Pigments does look interesting. Omnisphere has always been on my radar and is still very much on my wish list when feeling a little more flush!


Give the free mono version of Generate a go. It is called Pedulate.





__





Pendulate | website







www.newfangledaudio.com


----------



## James Spilling (Nov 30, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Give the free mono version of Generate a go. It is called Pedulate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does look cool! I may just have to add this one to my list of 1 track 1 library..... for some reason i am in synth season and loving it!!
Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Nov 30, 2021)

James Spilling said:


> Not meant to be clickbaity!...apologies.... just excited.... thanks Tapsa for the recommendation!
> Title edited!


----------



## James Spilling (Nov 30, 2021)

Kuusniemi said:


>


Not meaning to be sneaky at all ! Also, can't even whistle!


----------



## Kuusniemi (Nov 30, 2021)

James Spilling said:


> Not meaning to be sneaky at all ! Also, can't even whistle!


Those were me.  I seem to be an enabler for people to spend their money on music software... :D


----------



## James Spilling (Nov 30, 2021)

Kuusniemi said:


> Those were me.  I seem to be an enabler for people to spend their money on music software... :D


Ha! Well your stuff is fab and well worth it! Keep enabling!


----------



## Pier (Nov 30, 2021)

PhasePlant is really good. KiloHearts are geniuses.

I hope they will put more analog filters in the voice structure (instead of the stereo effects).


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 4, 2021)

Revisiting now based on T+S Promo _ -47%.








Music Software | Gear4music


Music Software | Gear4music




www.timespace.com





But this is not nearly as low cost as earlier ?? 
Were Toolbox PRO or Ultimate less ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 4, 2021)

So @Pier and @José Herring -> question. Having spent over a week programming various synths, I have come to the conclusion that MSoundFactory, F.’-Em, Cypher 2, Falcon, Equator 2 and my newest recruit Halion 6 are the kind of synth I like the most. Deep flagship synths. I admit to having a serious synth addiction - but at least it’s not string libraries. 

Anyway, looking at *flagships*. Seems the only one missing is Phase Plant. So if that Time & Space deal lasts a while longer… which is the one to get?

Is Ultimate really worth the additional 90 bucks? I really always “want it all” so I kind of hate these tiered models. Just make one synth and sell it, damnit.


----------



## cqd (Dec 4, 2021)

I got the impression the ultimate toolbox had all the extra snap ins that you could add to phaseplant..
I bought it but t&s seem to be taking their time fulfilling my order..


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So @Pier and @José Herring -> question. Having spent over a week programming various synths, I have come to the conclusion that MSoundFactory, F.’-Em, Cypher 2, Falcon, Equator 2 and my newest recruit Halion 6 are the kind of synth I like the most. Deep flagship synths. I admit to having a serious synth addiction - but at least it’s not string libraries.
> 
> Anyway, looking at *flagships*. Seems the only one missing is Phase Plant. So if that Time & Space deal lasts a while longer… which is the one to get?
> 
> Is Ultimate really worth the additional 90 bucks? I really always “want it all” so I kind of hate these tiered models. Just make one synth and sell it, damnit.


Yeah! Saw waay earlier @Markrs post seeming to offer 'more' expansions for $99.
So many so-called softsynths now; many quality choices; yet not truly in 'mainstream' category with: Omni, Zebra, Falcon, et al. FM is clear, Granular is part of many, and where do Serum, Abyss, Repro 1-5, many others reside ? 

But then I'm waaay lacking / out-of-depth here. 🤡


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 4, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> where do Serum, Abyss, Repro 1-5, many others reside


*Serum*: full on in the Wavetable side of things. Very good synth, by a very cool dude (Steve Duda) who back in the day did some cool things with NIN and Charlie Clouser IIRC. I think he and Charlie pioneered the whole “multiple microphone sample librsry” thing. Serum is basically Deadmau5’ wavetable synth. For some weird reason I hardly ever reach for it. But I should. Also, @sostenuto if you don’t use Xfer OTT, grab that. It’s free and it is most excellent.

*ABYSS*: to me this one is more of a niche synth, as it does a more restricted subset of things but does them really well and has a gorgeous UI. The surprise of 2021 for me, this one is extremely good for creating “noisy pads” if that’s even a category? For $55 at the moment you can’t go wrong with it (JRRshop with Group code).

*U-he Repro*: definitely resides under the analog subtractive emulation moniker. I have every reason to believe it is excellent. But Cherry Audio and Arturia have me covered.

My idea of a _flagship_ synth is that it at least has to be really modular and flexible in terms of architecture and offer a lot of different oscillator types. So Falcon, MSF and Phase Plant are prime examples, Pigments in iteration v3 is getting there, and Halion 6 falls a bit short in terms of how old-fashioned its modulation routings are (mod matrix) but its wavetable oscillators are the best I’ve ever encountered (I think).


----------



## Pier (Dec 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So @Pier and @José Herring -> question. Having spent over a week programming various synths, I have come to the conclusion that MSoundFactory, F.’-Em, Cypher 2, Falcon, Equator 2 and my newest recruit Halion 6 are the kind of synth I like the most. Deep flagship synths. I admit to having a serious synth addiction - but at least it’s not string libraries.
> 
> Anyway, looking at *flagships*. Seems the only one missing is Phase Plant. So if that Time & Space deal lasts a while longer… which is the one to get?
> 
> Is Ultimate really worth the additional 90 bucks? I really always “want it all” so I kind of hate these tiered models. Just make one synth and sell it, damnit.


You really need to get Zebra at some point!

For PhasePlant the subscription could be the way to go depending on how you use it. You pay $10 per month and get everything KiloHearts offers at any time. If you spend say $300 on the ultimate bundle that's like 30 months of subscription use, and I'm not sure it includes future plugins.

The thing is that the subscription can be paused so if you only use it a couple of months per year, in comparison those 30 months could last you many years. For me that works better because lately I tend to focus on a synth for a couple of months and then it just collects dust for months or years.


----------



## rollasoc (Dec 4, 2021)

The thing to know about Kilohearts is...
a) Any snap in you buy, lowers the price of the toolbox.
b) Everytime I buy something, they seem to send me a voucher. 
c) When you have a toolbox, if they add new items to it, you can add it at a discount,
d) Computer music gave away the free bundle, with three extra modules. If you can find that issue.
e) If you go for the subscription, at the end of twelve months you get $100 voucher back. So it is essentially costing you $20 a year and you pretty much can buy it outright after 4 years.

A few of the other snapins and EQ have been freebies on magazines and some sites.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> You really need to get Zebra at some point!


No lie: I literally just said the same thing to myself haha, while reading José’s great Phase Plant loveletter thread. I was wondering whether I should just say fuck it and get Zebra HZ, Vital Pro AND Phase Plant - lol.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 4, 2021)

rollasoc said:


> The thing to know about Kilohearts is...
> a) And snap in you buy lowers the price of the toolbox.
> b) Everytime I buy something, they seem to send me a voucher.
> c) When you have a toolbox, if they add new items to it, you can add it at a discount,
> ...


Thanks. I already have the freebie snapins and their earlier synth, but it doesn’t render really good upgrade prices at this moment. Time + Space has the best current deal.

Any clue what the voucher amount would be when I procure the Pro version instead of Ultimate?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> You really need to get Zebra at some point!
> 
> For PhasePlant the subscription could be the way to go depending on how you use it. You pay $10 per month and get everything KiloHearts offers at any time. If you spend say $300 on the ultimate bundle that's like 30 months of subscription use, and I'm not sure it includes future plugins.
> 
> The thing is that the subscription can be paused so if you only use it a couple of months per year, in comparison those 30 months could last you many years. For me that works better because lately I tend to focus on a synth for a couple of months and then it just collects dust for months or years.


Sounds like a rational thing to do. Thing is: I like to just pay for stuff upfront and be done with it. Is there an active second hand market on Knobcloud or KVR by any chance?


----------



## Pier (Dec 4, 2021)

@doctoremmet going back to your previous question...

With Ultimate you get some in depth EQs and the Disperser and Faturator plugins. Those are cool, but not sure if you need all of them? Maybe just get Professional and get the ones you want.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> No lie: I literally just said the same thing to myself haha, while reading José’s great Phase Plant loveletter thread. I was wondering whether I should just say fuck it and get Zebra HZ, Vital Pro AND Phase Plant - lol.


Yes, yes and hell yes!

If you get Phase Plant get the full bundle. Those snapons are a game changer imo. Not only can you put them in Phase Plant but you can use them individually as plugins, AND it comes with a plugin host so you can chain them together in a single instance plugin host like MXXX from Melda but not as full featured.


----------



## Pier (Dec 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Sounds like a rational thing to do. Thing is: I like to just pay for stuff upfront and be done with it. Is there an active second hand market on Knobcloud or KVR by any chance?


I've seen KiloHearts plugins on Knobcloud. Not sure about their transfer policies though.


----------



## Pier (Dec 4, 2021)

José Herring said:


> it comes with a plugin host so you can chain them together in a single instance plugin host


Yeah and the crazy thing is you can use instances of those plugin hosts right inside PhasePlant.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 4, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Yes, yes and hell yes!
> 
> If you get Phase Plant get the full bundle. Those snapons are a game changer imo. Not only can you put them in Phase Plant but you can use them individually as plugins, AND it comes with a plugin host so you can chain them together in a single instance plugin host like MXXX from Melda but not as full featured.


I just scored the *triple Herring hell yes*.

I know what to do. Thanks pals!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 4, 2021)

I’m sheepishly looking at this…………
What are the differences between the 3 tiered choices ?
Thanks


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> *Serum*: full on in the Wavetable side of things. Very good synth, by a very cool dude (Steve Duda) who back in the day did some cool things with NIN and Charlie Clouser IIRC. I think he and Charlie pioneered the whole “multiple microphone sample librsry” thing. Serum is basically Deadmau5’ wavetable synth. For some weird reason I hardly ever reach for it. But I should. Also, @sostenuto if you don’t use Xfer OTT, grab that. It’s free and it is most excellent.
> 
> *ABYSS*: to me this one is more of a niche synth, as it does a more restricted subset of things but does them really well and has a gorgeous UI. The surprise of 2021 for me, this one is extremely good for creating “noisy pads” if that’s even a category? For $55 at the moment you can’t go wrong with it (JRRshop with Group code).
> 
> ...





doctoremmet said:


> No lie: I literally just said the same thing to myself haha, while reading José’s great Phase Plant loveletter thread. I was wondering whether I should just say fuck it and get Zebra HZ, Vital Pro AND Phase Plant - lol.





doctoremmet said:


> *Serum*: full on in the Wavetable side of things. Very good synth, by a very cool dude (Steve Duda) who back in the day did some cool things with NIN and Charlie Clouser IIRC. I think he and Charlie pioneered the whole “multiple microphone sample librsry” thing. Serum is basically Deadmau5’ wavetable synth. For some weird reason I hardly ever reach for it. But I should. Also, @sostenuto if you don’t use Xfer OTT, grab that. It’s free and it is most excellent.
> 
> *ABYSS*: to me this one is more of a niche synth, as it does a more restricted subset of things but does them really well and has a gorgeous UI. The surprise of 2021 for me, this one is extremely good for creating “noisy pads” if that’s even a category? For $55 at the moment you can’t go wrong with it (JRRshop with Group code).
> 
> ...


_Flagship, Wavetable, Subtractive, Niche, xzy_, 'categories' __ many cross lines and that is where I lose much time sorting. 
Some widely varying posts re. Lunacy Audio - CUBE, recently. Softsynth descriptor mentioned, yet had not thought to be such ....... 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Pier (Dec 4, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I’m sheepishly looking at this…………
> What are the differences between the 3 tiered choices ?
> Thanks


The included effect modules.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Is there an active second hand market on Knobcloud or KVR by any chance?


Yes, the below deal is pretty good, not sure how it compares to the T+S sale price:

https://www.knobcloud.com/i/23103/kilohearts-kilohearts-inc-phase-plant-150


----------



## Pier (Dec 4, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Yes, the below deal is pretty good, not sure how it compares to the T+S sale price:
> 
> https://www.knobcloud.com/i/23103/kilohearts-kilohearts-inc-phase-plant-150


For $180 + $44 = $224 gets you Ultimate. Very good deal.

Time and Space is around $250.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 4, 2021)

THX !! Helps sort these options quickly. 
OTH ... ~ $250. resets current gas for at least day or so. ⛽


----------



## cqd (Dec 4, 2021)

Got it sorted and just playing around with the multipass just turned a regular piano into this insane synth sound..does seem pretty cool..
Phase plant has some amount of wavetables too, although I haven't messed around with it too much..


----------



## rollasoc (Dec 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> I've seen KiloHearts plugins on Knobcloud. Not sure about their transfer policies though.


Their transfer policy seems to be, you click the transfer button, type in the email address and send. No fees. ONly time I had to talk to support about a transfer, was when I spelt the email address wrong once.


----------



## rollasoc (Dec 4, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I’m sheepishly looking at this…………
> What are the differences between the 3 tiered choices ?
> Thanks








this is a little out of date, there has been a couple new snapins since I did this.

Also note: One of the EQs was free on Computer music a year or so ago. So a backissue is cheaper than full price.


----------



## rollasoc (Dec 4, 2021)

cqd said:


> Got it sorted and just playing around with the multipass just turned a regular piano into this insane synth sound..does seem pretty cool..
> Phase plant has some amount of wavetables too, although I haven't messed around with it too much..


plus you can use the serum wavetables in it.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 4, 2021)

Thanks these guys should be drug dealers their marketing makes it way too easy to push someone like me over the edge and get totally out of control 🥳


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 4, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Thanks these guys should be drug dealers their marketing makes it way too easy to push someone like me over the edge and get totally out of control 🥳


🪴🪴


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 4, 2021)

rollasoc said:


> The thing to know about Kilohearts is...
> a) Any snap in you buy, lowers the price of the toolbox.
> b) Everytime I buy something, they seem to send me a voucher.
> c) When you have a toolbox, if they add new items to it, you can add it at a discount,
> ...


Yes to all of this! I'm not into subscriptions , but Kilohearts is the best option around if you want to OWN their products. Literally $20 bucks and a buy in of $100 per year to use toward whatever you want while you get to use it all. They give me the impression that they want you to own their product at some point , not continue to rent it. Kudos to Kilhohearts! 

I also like the fact that you can use the snapins as plugins separately. The transient shaper , trance gate and delay are good fun.


----------



## Pier (Dec 4, 2021)

The more time I spend with PhasePlant, the more impressed I am.

These Swedish guys really know what they're doing!


----------



## KEM (Dec 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> The more time I spend with PhasePlant, the more impressed I am.
> 
> These Swedish guys really know what they're doing!



Didn’t know Kilohearts was a Swedish company but I love them even more now because of it!! Everything Sweden gives us is pure gold

Also @doctoremmet quit being a stingy old boomer and buy Zebra!!


----------



## Pier (Dec 4, 2021)

I just found out you can enable an effect lane as polyphonic!!!


----------



## rollasoc (Dec 5, 2021)

Pier said:


> I just found out you can enable an effect lane as polyphonic!!!


Have you found the game Easter egg yet?


----------



## Pier (Dec 5, 2021)

rollasoc said:


> Have you found the game Easter egg yet?


Yeah 😂

It's not very hidden. Found it the very first time I opened PhasePlant. Not sure why I missed the poly button.


----------



## emptyvessel (Dec 5, 2021)

Pier said:


> I just found out you can enable an effect lane as polyphonic!!!


poly fx are an effective and creative way to set fire to your computer if you feel like justifying the purchase of a new one


----------

